# World War Z



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 25, 2011)

Well if you have read the book you know how awesome it is. I couldn't put it down every page had me wanting more. If you have read it... GO NOW!



Well now there is a movie but wait! It doesn't follow the books way of telling the story it has Brad Pitt staring in it trying to solve the zombie problem!



> "The story revolves around United Nations employee Gerry Lane (Pitt), who traverses the world in a race against time to stop the Zombie pandemic that is toppling armies and governments and threatening to decimate humanity itself."



Needless to say I'm out raged and so are a few others

Film School Rejects thinks


> _f you're going to get fans of the book excited, only to take away what makes the book unique, what's the point? To make a movie In Name Only that uses the title as a hook to get people into the theater before switching your bait?
> 
> Why does the adaptation formula seem to be:
> 1. Find something people like.
> ...


_

It's just fucking bullshit that another great story is pulled to the ground and forced to get shit on by crappy hollywood._


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

So the studio to the basic concept of The Book and ran with their own interpretation of the Sauce Materials.

Could be Good
Could be Poop
Could be a Trap
Could be a Plant

But I'm telling you now its Contagion with Zombies


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

I dont have high hopes for this movie to be honest.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know what it's about, nor do I know how it deviates from the source material.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I never did read the book, despite being recommended it several times.

Perhaps now is the time.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps now is the time.



To Party...


----------



## FireEel (Sep 26, 2011)

It is a great book.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

The idea of an oral history or whatever just didn't appeal to me that much. But it seems like maybe it must be all right.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

*I have heard of this.*

I have found this Novel somewhere for free I think I will listen to it instead of reading it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

That's cheating!


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 27, 2011)

TellurianSky said:


> I have found this Novel somewhere for free I think I will listen to it instead of reading it



Yeah you can find the whole thing on youtube if you look hard enough.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's cheating!



No its not if you read it an listen to it its almost like reading a diffrent book

listen to this capter about the battle of yonkers,
Guy telling the story is Mark Hamill a.k.a. Luke Skywalker/ Joker from Batman
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfG0ZlibZVg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O2KRQIq7ts&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Dat Joker.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 28, 2011)

Man World War Z is so amazing it actually gave me nightmares  ........ I did like some of the society opinions that were very true ..... damn gotta read that book


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2011)

Erk, yeah, that information so far on the movie doesn't exactly have me thrilled but I'm still somewhat optimistic.


TellurianSky said:


> I have found this Novel somewhere for free I think I will listen to it instead of reading it


The voice work for the audiobook is amazing. Although it does skip some of the chapters from the book so you might want to read it anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I couldn't find the book, but I did look. I'll get it eventually. I'll read it in about 2 years.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2013)

Another Zombie movie that is about to come out. 

Based on the book of the same name by Max Brooks. It was a really well written book (about zombies). However, it seems that they changed the film quite a bit to focus on one character. 

Not sure how to rate the previews I've seen, however if you loved the book you might as well go and see it.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2013)

I hear its vastly different from the book so I'm concerned about that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

more ants than zombies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

It is nothing like the book. Well from what they showed us so far.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 4, 2013)

What ever the change is, its probably because of Brad Pit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2013)

The behind-the-scenes drama suggest that this is not going to be a very good movie. Or at least it won't look its budget, anyway. 

Yet I'll see it...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 4, 2013)

the trailer wasn't even close to the books, laughably so.

here comes Resident Evil all over. Steal the namesake and don't even relate to the original material.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 4, 2013)

Saw a teaser/trailer during the Super Bowl...it looks terrible.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, it might be horrible, but i'm holding on to the slim hope that it might not be as bad as everyone thought....

I will feel really bad for Mr. Brooks if this movie does bad.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish there were a zombie movie about zombie movies overrunning the world.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2013)

Call me when they actually make a WWZ movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L1o-9EWGbjQ[/YOUTUBE]


And yet the movie based on his book has fast zombies


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2013)

Meh, its Brad Pitt, what can you expect?


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2013)

New trailer has pretty much made it clear that this movie will most likely suck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








It looks like the official version of the second trailer will come out this week.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 24, 2013)

> The story revolves around United Nations employee Gerry Lane (Pitt), who traverses the world in a race against time to stop the Zombie pandemic that is toppling armies and governments and threatening to decimate humanity itself.



Geeze. I didn't even think the book was that good, but this certainly sounds like it won't be nearly as interesting.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll hope for the best. Worst comes to worst, I could spend an hour and a half laughing at how horrible the movie is.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 25, 2013)

although i'm not a fan of zombie movies, i'm kinda excited for this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2013)

Another version of the poster.



And the .


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2013)

The second trailer didn't look half bad but those zombie piles are just hard to digest


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brad Pitt is a great actor who usually choses the best directors for films to star in.
Now it seems that he wanted some extra cash and left his arthouse phase (tree of life, killing them softly) for an old school blockbuster like Troy.
Lindelof's writing credits and the trailer dont make me positive towards it.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 25, 2013)

I kind of like the poster but that still doesn't make me expect much from the movie. I may be a big zombie fan but my expectation will be low for this one.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2013)

I will go into the theater without expectations, maybe that will be better.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't be worst than Resident Evil


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2013)

New poster.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

I enjoy that new poster.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2013)

I personally prefer the other two posters more but this new one is good too.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 5, 2013)

Israeli army vs zombies incoming w00t w00t


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2013)

My money is on the Israeli army.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2013)

Rage zombies... the book was about slow zombies....


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

Running zombies are like infinity times scarier than walking zombies.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Israeli army vs zombies incoming w00t w00t


Even zombies hate them Jews


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2013)

Zombies don't discriminate.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Running zombies are like infinity times scarier than walking zombies.



Agreed, the thought of having a fast zombie chasing me is not pleasant at all.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Running zombies are like infinity times scarier than walking zombies.



I actually agree with this. I appreciate the classical zombies as much as anyone else, but there is more suspense if you have batshit crazy 28 days later-style zombies. And this way how they're being presented as a force of nature/weaver ants is a unique take on the whole thing.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I actually agree with this. I appreciate the classical zombies as much as anyone else, but there is more suspense if you have batshit crazy 28 days later-style zombies. And this way how they're being presented as a force of nature/weaver ants is a unique take on the whole thing.



I personally like fast zombies because of more action. Slow zombies are really boring ... unless in a group of 20+.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll be seeing the movie tomorrow, meanwhile I checked the reception and it seems it's been accepted surprisingly well despite the deviation from the book.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

The worst concept ever introduced into zombie movies  has to be fast zombies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

28 Days later didn't have Zombies


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The worst concept ever introduced into zombie movies  has to be fast zombies.



I can't say I'm a fan of those but they were presented pretty well in Dawn of The Dead remake.



Danger Doom said:


> 28 Days later didn't have Zombies



Living zombies


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't read the book, so I didn't know what to expect.

But lots of friends de-hyped the movie before I saw it.

I kind of liked it. I also think "fast zombie" concept is alot better than the "slow zombie" concept. Fast zombies are more threatening and scary. 
Kinda reminded me of 28 days/weeks later series.

The ending was as bit lame, but still I liked the movie overall.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 22, 2013)

what's wrong w/ fast zombies... i know it don't make sense because of rotting flesh and all that but so are "zombies" ... they don't make sense either

but you know what's scarier than fast zombies?

Fast zombies that can JUMP!! ..........................and climb really tall walls!!! 

anyways, walking dead has the worst zombies...they friggin TELEPORT! 

Rick:_ "Ok, lets just turn around this corner that we passed a minute ago where we haven't seen any of those slow zombies for at least a mile away .....

annnnnndddd ZOMG!!! angry zombie MOB!!!"  _ .... 


but yeah.... movie was watchable!!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2013)

I was pleasently surprised by the movie, it had some really great moments and the solution they discovered to fight the zombie menace was pretty interesting. Yes it can't compare to the book but honestly this is one of the best zombie movies in a while. The only thing about it that bothered me is that it was obvious how much they had to try and cut down the violence which for a movie of this genre is a bit disappointing.

I recommend it to everyone who likes fast-paced action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I liked it. My review can be found in sig,.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

Fast zombies are more fun. And I just saw it, and loved it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

Fast zombies are for lazy writers.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

It actually wasn't bad. It was above my expectation.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

I hate looking at mullet Brad Pitt's face so it's hard for me to see this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2013)

The problem is that even though zombies are undead, they do share various traits of corpses. This means that they would be rotting and their bones would become too stiff to run. Although with that said, I've never seen a zombie movie have the zombies teeth rot.

Running zombies only became prevalent because of "28 Days Later", which wasn't even a zombie movie. Then again, I don't really care if they do it well enough. "World War Z" at least had fun with the fast zombie concept. 

The scariest looking zombies though are the ones from "Zombie". Those guys looked disgusting.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem is that even though zombies are undead, they do share various traits of corpses. This means that they would be rotting and their bones would become too stiff to run. Although with that said, I've never seen a zombie movie have the zombies teeth rot.
> 
> Running zombies only became prevalent because of "28 Days Later", which wasn't even a zombie movie. Then again, I don't really care if they do it well enough. "World War Z" at least had fun with the fast zombie concept.
> 
> The scariest looking zombies though are the ones from "Zombie". Those guys looked disgusting.



If I'm not mistaken in the Zombie Survival Guide by the same author that wrote WWZ the zombies do infact loose their teeth with time and rely only on their jaw strength to inflict damage but I read it so long ago so I'm not sure.

The term zombie is so broad that every organism that is "controlled" or influnced by something else (be it scientifical or mystical force) is considered such. There are real zombies in nature but most of the cases are with creatures so small and insignificant to us that we don't notice or know about it. The closest thing to a zombie virus is rabies, though the cases where the victims are closest to the real meaning of the word are the ones where parasites hijack the brains of their victims, I recommend the books Parasite Rex and Zombie Makers to anyone who's interest to read about real zombies.

Fast zombies are just more realistic than the slow decaying "dead" ones but then again nature is resourceful so we might just discover a real case of reanimation of an organism in the future.

Is the movie Zombie good btw? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Although I enjoyed the book better because more perspectives. 

The fast zombie concept doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> If I'm not mistaken in the Zombie Survival Guide by the same author that wrote WWZ the zombies do infact loose their teeth with time and rely only on their jaw strength to inflict damage but I read it so long ago so I'm not sure.



The problem is that over time, they should be losing their teeth after biting someone. Im just saying Im surprised that most zombie flicks don't really acknowledge that issue. I mean in the movie "Zombie", some zombies have been rotting for centuries and that doesn't effect their teeth. 

I just find it amusing. "World War Z", to its credit, at least sort of mentions it by having North Korea have all of its citizens teeth pulled. 



> Fast zombies are just more realistic than the slow decaying "dead" ones but then again nature is resourceful so we might just discover a real case of reanimation of an organism in the future.



But once again, that leaves too many questions. If they aren't suffering from rigor mortis, then why are they decomposing? It's picking and choosing what aspects of zombies they want to retain.

The only real reason why zombies run in movies these days is because the audience seems to prefer that. Slow moving zombies have become a bit too silly. Otherwise, unless they give a legit explanation (the disease from [Rec], for example, appears to be supernatural. So that can be explained), I consider that to be questionable writing.

Although once again...I don't really care that much. Slow zombies can be creepy. Fast Zombies can be creepy. It just comes down to how well they're used. 



> Is the movie Zombie good btw? I haven't seen it yet.



I like it. It has some flaws, like how characters will stand around and screen so the zombies can bite them and the pacing is iffy, but it has the best zombie make-up I've ever seen. They look so freaky. The gore is also insanely disgusting. 

Plus, zombie vs shark...

All zombie fans should watch Lucio Fulci's "Zombie".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll watch it next week when it premiers in my country. But it looks like a sequel is on it's way.



> *Paramount Officially Moving Forward With WORLD WAR Z Sequel*
> 
> Paramount Pictures' World War Z opened with $66M domestically and $111.8M worldwide this weekend, marking Brad Pitt's highest box office debut to date. This is an impressive feat for the $190M zombie thriller, many thought would be one of the biggest box office failures of the year. Last year, the movie's final act was heavily reconstructed, with a couple of writers hired and the film undergoing several weeks of reshoots. This pushed its original release date from December 2012 to June 2013, and it also shelved plans to develop a trilogy based on the successful novel. But with both critics and audiences enjoying the film, Paramount _"will now actively turn to developing a sequel",_ according to The Hollywood Reporter. Director Marc Forster expressed interest in returning recently, as did Pitt. If the film continues to be a box office success, then we may end up seeing a World War Z trilogy. Would you be interested in a sequel and/or trilogy?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

God bless Mr. Max Brooks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Forster returned, just because it's mostly his fault that it cost like $100,000,000 more than it did. Plus, he and Pitt feuded on set.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 23, 2013)

What next movie needs:

-More Israel
-Less Wife
-Russia slave revolt
-A Lobo killing something every 5.62 seconds.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> What next movie needs:
> 
> -More Israel
> -Less Wife
> ...



It would be nice to see the Scene in China and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



situation in the Chinese Submarine in the book


.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A list:

England, and the Queen's last stand along with survivors holding up in castles.

Israel, and the situation about the boy who hated Jews.

South Africa, and the situationist there.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd be surprised if Forster returned, just because it's mostly his fault that it cost like $100,000,000 more than it did. Plus, he and Pitt feuded on set.



I think it was a bit more complicated than that. For one, Plan B and Brad Pitt badly underestimated how much a movie like this would cost. And then there were script problem adapting a story like the one in the novel. Followed by a number of mishaps (like being raided by the cops because the prop guns were in fact _actual_ guns) that no-one could have forseen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think it was a bit more complicated than that. For one, Plan B and Brad Pitt badly underestimated how much a movie like this would cost. And then there were script problem adapting a story like the one in the novel. Followed by a number of mishaps (like being raided by the cops because the prop guns were in fact _actual_ guns) that no-one could have forseen.



True, but remember that Pitt and Forster apparently weren't on speaking terms. So either Forster is responsible for a lot of the budget bloating or Pitt was blaming him, regardless of whether he deserved it.

I think the final product turned out pretty good, so Forster does deserve a lot of credit for that. But with all of the tension, I'd figure either Forster won't return or Pitt won't return.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

Watched the movie a second time. Still feels too short ... Donno why.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 25, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> But once again, that leaves too many questions. If they aren't suffering from rigor mortis, then why are they decomposing? It's picking and choosing what aspects of zombies they want to retain.
> 
> The only real reason why zombies run in movies these days is because the audience seems to prefer that. Slow moving zombies have become a bit too silly. Otherwise, unless they give a legit explanation (the disease from [Rec], for example, appears to be supernatural. So that can be explained), I consider that to be questionable writing.
> 
> Although once again...I don't really care that much. Slow zombies can be creepy. Fast Zombies can be creepy. It just comes down to how well they're used.



It's just more realistic to have "live" zombies (infected by either a viral or parasitic pathogen) nowadays than the reanimated undead walking corpses, as I said the only real zombie cases in nature are all of organisms being controlled and still alive. If you think about it it's far more disturbing for the zombies to be alive and aware of what's happening but unable to do anything, I have yet to see a movie use this aspect.

The Walking Dead seems to be doing pretty well with the standart slow zombies, though despite being a zombie fan I don't watch it so I can't give my opinion.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But it looks like a sequel is on it's way.



Nice, if they decide to follow the book more closely the sequel could be even a bigger success. They can always say that the zombies with time become slow.



Linkofone said:


> Watched the movie a second time. Still feels too short ... Donno why.



For most of the movie I was hoping that it won't end just yet  But yeah it did feel a bit short which I haven't felt for another movie in a long time, looks like I really did enjoy it that much


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2013)

Doesn't Warm Bodies kinda do that, Swarmy? I don't know, because I haven' seen it yet


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

> For most of the movie I was hoping that it won't end just yet But yeah it did feel a bit short which I haven't felt for another movie in a long time, looks like I really did enjoy it that much



Same ... the trailers however did feel like it was an hour long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2013)

> It's just more realistic to have "live" zombies (infected by either a viral or parasitic pathogen) nowadays than the reanimated undead walking corpses, as I said the only real zombie cases in nature are all of organisms being controlled and still alive. If you think about it it's far more disturbing for the zombies to be alive and aware of what's happening but unable to do anything, I have yet to see a movie use this aspect.
> 
> The Walking Dead seems to be doing pretty well with the standart slow zombies, though despite being a zombie fan I don't watch it so I can't give my opinion.



That's true I guess.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2013)

watched it, it was more than adequate, felt like more of a spring or fall movie than a summer blockbuster i was expecting.  

the highlight of the night had to be watching leo dicaprio popping and locking in the preview for his wall street movie, that shit looks great


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2013)

The movie is decent for wasting some time I suppose and was a bit better than what I expected. 

5/10


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, this turn out good considering all the production issues they have.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 26, 2013)

It's original ending is wayyy better and provides much bigger emotional depth and more plot movement than the entire movie

It lays out such fine closure but no Paramount had to turn this into a franchise...

I'm proud not to not have watched this movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2013)

the movie had a lot of bad press, which is not good going in .   i thought the creators lost a little bit of control when some of the scenes made the audience laugh , even though i wasn't sure if that was the intention.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> It's original ending is wayyy better and provides much bigger emotional depth and more plot movement than the entire movie
> 
> It lays out such fine closure but no Paramount had to turn this into a franchise...
> 
> I'm proud not to not have watched this movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean the part about the Chinese Doctor telling us about how humanity is coming back? "Everything's gonna be alright."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2013)

i can't help but wonder if part of the reason the movie founders is that  the movie takes a swipe at isreal, which usually enjoys untouchability in todays media.  i give pitt alot of credit for that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2013)

What was the original ending?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> What was the original ending?



Not really familiar with the source material but from what I read the ending they wanted was


*Spoiler*: __ 



A climactic battle in Moscow.

Source:


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait are y'all talking about Book ending or what they originally wanted the movie to end?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

With the current ending I'm a bit curious exactly how they're gonna make a sequel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only possibility I can think of is the zombie virus mutating in order for it's hosts to be able to detect even terminally diseased.




I'm also curious as to how long the zombies' lifespan will be, in the book it was around 2-3 years I guess.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> With the current ending I'm a bit curious exactly how they're gonna make a sequel.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think Mr. Brooks said that environmental factor has a large effect on how long zombie lifespan is.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I know I meant in ideal conditions, ofcourse the ones in colder climate will last significally longer than ones in hot and humid climatre.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess the next movie might be more like the book then? Telling him going around the world and watching the military action taking place against the zombies and documenting them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm told this is a very scary if hollow movie


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I guess the next movie might be more like the book then? Telling him going around the world and watching the military action taking place against the zombies and documenting them.



Yeah I'm hoping for that, there's also a chance that the zombies will be slow much like in the book since their bodies should begin to deteriorate a bit.

A thing that irritated me a bit about the movie is that they can't decide if the zombies are "dead" or "alive". The scientists in that medical center said that they were dead and had no circulation yet the zombie that Gerry stabbed when they were heading to the top of the building sprayed blood all over his face. Also the zombies running and jumping like that wouldn't be possible with a dead body, hence why the zombies in 28 Days Later were alive.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah I'm hoping for that, there's also a chance that the zombies will be slow much like in the book since their bodies should begin to deteriorate a bit.
> 
> A thing that irritated me a bit about the movie is that they can't decide if the zombies are "dead" or "alive". The scientists in that medical center said that they were dead and had no circulation yet the zombie that Gerry stabbed when they were heading to the top of the building sprayed blood all over his face. Also the zombies running and jumping like that wouldn't be possible with a dead body, hence why the zombies in 28 Days Later were alive.



Well we can't say that the infected in 28 Days Later are zombies. More like rabid people. 

Yes, there should be no blood circulation, the zombies should be oozing black substance ... it was mentioned, but not shown.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2013)

Should I give this movie a shot? I'm hearing too many divided opinons on it, kinda puzzled here.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 30, 2013)

I would say go and see the movie. It surprised me how decent it was.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2013)

> *BOX OFFICE: WORLD WAR Z Overtakes MAN OF STEEL To Become The #1 Movie Worldwide*
> 
> It's fair to say that no one saw this coming. Initially predicted by many to be the biggest flop of 2013, World War Z has now become the #1 movie in the world. Deadline reports that after just 10 days of release, the Marc Forster helmed PG-13 zombie actioner has earned a total of $263 million worldwide. After earning $70.1 million overseas this weekend, World War Z brought its international cume to an impressive $135.3 million. Domestically, the film earned $29.8M in its second weekend, with a cume to date of $123.7 million. With more territories yet to open, it shouldn't come as too much of a surprise that Paramount are moving ahead with a sequel. However, with a projected budget of over $220 million, the studio will have to cut costs on the follow-up in order to make it a worthwhile project. For now, this instalment looks set to be a decent hit for them. Have you seen World War Z yet? Sound off with your thoughts below!





*Spoiler*: _Concept & Key Frame Art_ 

















*character limit*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2013)

*continued*


*Spoiler*: _Concept & Key Frame Art_


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 30, 2013)

^That is badass sir.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely, the bullets going through the frozen zombie's shoulder looks amazing.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

Saw it. Was a decent zombie flick; I enjoyed it. Brad Pitt was great. 7/10 for me. Def better than man of steel lol


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Never saw Man of Steel so I can't say anything.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2013)

Going to see this movie soon, my dad saw this and Man of steel said they were about the same he liked them both.

But my dad is a horror/zombie fanboy so yea lol.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Going to see this movie soon, my dad saw this and Man of steel said they were about the same he liked them both.
> 
> But my dad is a horror/zombie fanboy so yea lol.



Trust me WWZ is better than Man of Steel in more ways than one.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 7, 2013)

Just saw this movie. I liked it. 

The battle of Moscow needs to be shown in the sequel.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

I actually want to see if they can make a prequel about the how the infection started.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would pay money to see the Submarine Scene


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I actually want to see if they can make a prequel about the how the infection started.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you think about it this movie acts as a prequel to the book so if they make a prequel of it it'll be a prequel of a prequel


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

^ Sequelception?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

They might as well be crazy enough to do it 

On a side note have you heard of Plague Inc? It has a zombie virus and you can evolve your zombies to the smallest detail, I always make mine fast for the giggles


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

No, but I'll check it out. Sounds cool. :3


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Best game for a phone out there.


----------



## Sann (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw it yesterday and it surprised me postively, although Brad's acting sometimes was little bit too cheesy for my taste (or be his character had to be like that, I don't know). But that's just my personal oppinion. All in all the movie was great! Anyone who's expecting a typical zombie movie will of course be disappointed, but for me the messages in between the lines were good delivered!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw this movie last week. I was sort of distracted but from what I remember it was aight, nothing special though. The ending was especially meh.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tvoUMH9Ghpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

I wonder if Mr. Brooks is going to make another book ... or a sequel of the book.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

He would be crazy not to but I highly doubt it. After all we didn't get a third Jurassic Park novel despite the movies' popularity


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 10, 2013)

As someone who hasn't read the book (more like I didn't even know it was a book in the first place), this movie was very good and was definitely worth the watch. Sure if it was rated R it would have been 10x better, but for what it was, I liked it.

My favorite part, or should I say character was Segen. She was too awesome even though she had a small role, but even with that small role she stole the show. I love the fact that they took care of each other and had each others back despite being strangers. I would have totally shipped the shit out of that pairing haha

8/10 for me


----------



## James Bond (Sep 10, 2013)

I found the film rather enjoyable surprisingly however I'm not sure what the family getting forced off the boat was meant to add to the movie, I mean that was suppose to put them in danger but then nothing happens after which just felt like a really weak point in the story.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 14, 2013)

I just saw this and i have to say this is one of the best zombie films I have ever seen. It got my heart racing, great special effects, excellent storyline, just overall amazing. Did not know there was a book on it, will definitely check that out and I really hope they make a sequel because this is one of the better/original horror movie in a long time. 10/10. A+++


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 15, 2013)

Oceanus said:


> Did not know there was a book on it



The book was first actually and it's nothing like the movie but I do agree that it's one the best zombie movies in the last few years.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 6, 2013)

It was okay, but seem to drag because of they trying to figure out what happen, they zombies!! I want to see crazy zombie stuff!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah it was okay. Hoping the sequel now takes more elements from the book, this movie was pret

HISHE's take on it. 

[YOUTUBE]Ow2Uh51IMh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 2, 2015)

Sequel announced 

this



> Although initially a sequel was scrapped due to all the delays but the surprise runaway success of the movie quickly lead for a sequel to be considered. The movie will be released June 9th 2017, the same weekend as Fantastic Four 2.
> 
> The cast has yet to be announced, but it is hotly tipped that Brad Pitt will return in the lead role with Juan Antonio Bayona (The Impossible) in the directors seat and Steven Knight (Pawn Sacrifice) has the task of writing the script.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

This was a movie to marvel at.Makes you think how would you deal with zombies.And second How would our world deal with them. 10/10 Amazing story


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

TriumphantGeorge said:


> This was a movie to marvel at.Makes you think how would you deal with zombies.And second How would our world deal with them. 10/10 *Amazing story*



Someone hasn't read the book


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2015)

I wouldn't say that this was a movie to be marveled by.  There have been better zombie films.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

Fido being among the best


----------

